# brake squeeks?



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

well, im pretty new when it comes to car maintenence, and tomorrow i am getting my brakes checked for the first time at the dealership. i know, i know, i can check them myself for free, but they have been squeeking for weeks and im pretty sure im going to need new ones. (not to mention i dont have the time this week to do it myself)
well, im wondering, how much does it cost NORMALLY to get new brake pads installed?( for a set of two and a set of four)

i dont fully trust my dealership, ( or any for that matter) but i have a 50% labor/25% parts warrenty that i dont want to waste.

and for future reference, is it hard to change the brake pads myself? how long does it take?

thanks 
-kevin


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

I hope you have money to burn. Back in '96 when my car had only 46K on it, the dealer told me (during a "free" inspection) that my pads were 75% worn out and would cost up to $240 (front only, obviously) to replace. Apparently I have stupid written on my face. Remember, this was in '96 so now who knows what their quote would be. Needless to say, I bought a set of lifetime pads for $30 or so and did it myself. Once the wheels are off it takes about 10 min per side if things are not rusted and you don't have to fight with the pistons.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

]


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

i guess it makes sense that most likely the front pads ONLY will be worn down..... jesus if it only takes 10 mins per side, i think ill do em myself.


where can i get brake pads for our cars? ( can i pick them up at any local auto parts shop? or are they more specific?)
thanks, 
-kevin


----------



## Irons (Jul 10, 2002)

I just got the $30 "long life" pads from Advance Auto Parts. I just changed them on Sunday so I can't give you any information on wear, lenght of service etc. I replaced them about a year ago with the $15 pads and they were almost down to nothing. Including jacking the car up and clean up time you can be done in about 1/2 hour. While your in there check your rotor's, cv joints, tie rod boots, the rubber over the pins on the caliper bracket, brake lines and caliper rubber. If you want some instructions PM or e-mail me and can give you the list for pads or pads and rotors.


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

problem solved.....
but not the best solution. i was fully prepared to do the brakes myself when my father tells me "i dont think so!" and basicly makes me go to the shop to get em done.
(im headed to vegas for the first time by myself this weekend, so he wanted them done by a professional)
so i take the car to a shop near by, and the charge $45 for diagnostics, plus labor and parts.
i drop the car off around 1, and around 1:15, the guy calls me and tells me the brakes are fine. he said they squeek because they are dirty.

so it cost me $45 to find out that i have 70% life on my pads....

well, at least i didnt need to get new rotors like i feared.

thanks for the advice guys,
-kevin


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Gentlement, brake pads are not something to go cheap on.

www.cobaltfriction.com


----------

